# [SOLVED] .jpg photos with website as header



## ctdgweed (Mar 1, 2010)

Someone I know posted a picture on Picpaste. I saved it to my computer and later tried to open it with Infranview because it wasn't opening with other viewers. I got the error that it couldn't read the header. So I opened the picture in Notepad and got this: 

"

```
<!DOCTYPE html
	PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
	"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<title>PicPaste - RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/css/picpaste.css" type="text/css" title="PicPaste Default" />
<script type="text/javascript"
  src="/js/picpaste.js">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
  src="/js/google_ads.js">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
  src="/js/flattr-en.js">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
  src="/js/jquery.js">
</script>
<meta name="keywords" content="picture upload, free service, PicPaste, no login needed">
<meta name="description" content="PicPaste is a login free service for uploading pictures">
</head>
<body>

<center>

<div class="claim">
  <h1>PicPaste</h1>
  <h2>Picture: RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg</h2>
</div>

<div class="menu">
	<div class="menuleft">
		<a href="http://picpaste.com">PicPaste</a> | <a href="/rules.php"><span style="color: red;">Rules</span></a> | <a href="/public/">Public Pictures</a> | <a href="/stats.php">Statistics</a> | <a href="/feedback.php">Feedback</a> | <a href="/bugs.php">Bugs</a> | <a href="/impressum.php">Imprint</a>
	</div>
	<div class="menuright">
		<a href="http://picpaste.de/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" title="Select language: german"><img src="/img/lang_de.png" alt="Select language: german" border="0" /></a>  <a href="http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" title="Select language: english"><img src="/img/lang_en.png" alt="Select language: english" border="0" /></a>
	</div>
</div>

<br />

<div class="picture">

  <a href="/pics/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.1313155973.jpg" title="RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg in Originalauflösung (487 x 720) anzeigen.">
  <img src="/thumbs/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.1313155973.jpg" border="0" width="324" height="480" alt="RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" /></a>

  <br />
  <hr width="100" size="1" />
  <a href="/">Upload your own picture(s) now!</a>
  <hr width="100" size="1" />
  <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2" width="500" align="center">

  <tr>
    <td align="left" width="140">Original resolution:</td>
    <td align="right">487 x 720 (shown: 324 x 480)</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">Filesize:</td>
    <td align="right">187.25 KB</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">Upload date:</td>
    <td align="right">12.08.11 15:29</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">Delete date:</td>
    <td align="right">19.08.11 15:29</td>
  </tr>
  
  </table>
    	<img src="/img/t_mini-a.png" alt=""/><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=I%20just%20saw%20a%20%23picture%20at%[email protected]%20(%23PP):%20http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" target="_blank">Post Picturelink at Twitter</a>  <br />
  <br />
    <div class="infobox" id="hidden_layer" style="display:none;position:absolute;">
  	Pictures which where shown at least once in two weeks will be stored unlimited on PicPaste!	<a href="#" onclick="javascript:toggle_layer();return false;" style="font-size: smaller; text-decoration: none"><br />[Close]</a>
  </div>

  <div id="link_info"><a href="#" onclick="javascript:show_links();return false;">Show links to this picture</a></div>
  
  <div id="pic_links" style="display:none;">
  <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2" width="500" align="center">
  <tr>
    <td align="left" width="140">Link to picture:</td>
    <td align="right" width="360"><input type="text" value="http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" class="linktext" /></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">Link to thumbnail:</td>
    <td align="right"><input type="text" value="http://picpaste.com/extpics/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" class="linktext" /></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">phpBB link:</td>
    <td align="right"><input type="text" value="[url=http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg][img]http://picpaste.com/extpics/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg[/img][/url]" class="linktext" /></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td align="left">Weblink (with pic):</td>
    <td align="right"><input type="text" value="<a href="[url]http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg"><img[/url] src="[url]http://picpaste.com/extpics/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg"[/url] alt="PicPaste: RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg" /></a>" class="linktext" /></td>
  </tr>
  
  <tr>
    <td align="left">Weblink (without pic):</td>
    <td align="right"><input type="text" value="<a href="[url]http://picpaste.com/RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg">PicPaste:[/url] RiotRiotRiot-Nlp6gj77.jpg</a>" class="linktext" /></td>
  </tr>
  
  </table>
  </div>
</div>
<br />

<div class="beta">
The picture shown above was automaticly resized!<br />If you see errors in the picture or just get a black picture, please use the feedback form to report it!</div>

<br />

<div class="footer">
	<div id="buttons">
		<!-- <a href="http://nopaste.biz" target="_blank"><img src="/img/nopaste.png" border="0" alt="nopaste - paste your text!"/></a> -->
		<a href="http://picpaste.de"><img src="/img/picpaste.png" border="0" alt="picpaste - paste your pics!"/></a>
		<a href="http://shortlink.org"><img src="/img/shortlink.png" border="0" alt="shortlink - paste your links!"/></a>
		<br />
		<hr width="20%" />
		<span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: Black; font-size:7pt; font-weight: normal; text-align: left;">Ad:</span><br />
		<span style="font-size:10pt;"><b>This space is for rent - get your ads here!</b></span><br />
		<!--<b>Support one of our Users with your <a href="/out.php?loc=1" target="_blank">Vote!</a></b> :)-->
		<hr width="20%" />
		<a href="http://twitter.com/picpaste" target="_blank"><img src="/img/twitter.png" alt="Follow picpaste on Twitter" border="0"/></a><br />
		powered by <a href="http://www.sectoor.de" target="_blank">sectoor</a><br />
	</div>

</div>

</center>

</body>
</html>
```
"

This is the website html code that the picture was posted on.. So i go to the link that is in the above code, hoping that the picture will still be there...and of course it says 404: no pic found .

Is there any way I can get my piture fixed so I can view it???

PS I have a few other pictures with the same problem from the same site. I think the site is saving the picture header information on the server so no one can save them.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: .jpg photos with website as header*

I believe the picture has been deleted from their servers... I will still continue to look for it...

As for the problem...

When you saved the picture you must have accidentally clicked on the webpage and saved it instead.

The easiest way to prevent this in the future is to right click on the image and open it in a new tab, then save it.

^^ the above will give you the exact path to the image: http://picpaste.com/pics/-2.1319269440.jpg

as apposed to the web page: PicPaste - -2.jpg


----------



## ctdgweed (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: .jpg photos with website as header*

Thanks!! I figured out what happened. Apparently the Picpaste website is a picture, so when you right click and save a picture you are actually saving the website. 

So I won't be fooled by this site anymore! It sucks that I wont be able to rrecover the pictures though. : (


----------

